# Nodak Outdoors Merges with Total Outdoor Network Inc.



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bismarck, ND - The Total Outdoor Network Inc. (TON), today announces a merger with Nodak Outdoors LLP and the Nodak Network. This merger will integrate both networks' umbrella sites, including Fishingbuddy.com, NodakOutdoors,com, DuckHuntingChat.com, SDOInsider.com, as well as over 20 other outdoor related websites. This merger will make the Total Outdoor Network Inc. one of the largest outdoor networks online in North America, with continued growth into every state and outdoor niche planned in 2010 and 2011.

All site's will be running TON 2.0, which offers users a one-of-a-kind proprietary software package that integrates social networking technologies while retaining the many applications and information that have made the TON Web sites popular among sportsmen and women and outdoor enthusiasts. Site integration from the Nodak Network into TON 2.0 will occur throughout 2010.

"This is big news in the outdoor world" said Nodak Outdoors LLP owner, Chris Hustad. "We are capable of creating an end user experience like none other online. With single login capability and expanding social networking technology, we can focus entirely on creating a more user-friendly and feature rich experience on each visit."

"This merge is an excellent opportunity for both TON and its users," said TON partner Mike Haas. "Being able to take our technology platform and give users the ability to social network and share information with those alike, in an audience that is now three times the size, is a very exciting thing to be a part of."

"New features to the Total Outdoor Network Inc. this year will change the way user's interact and get the needed information. While these features are currently under development and under lock and key, they will provide benefits to each user like never before online," states TON partner Wade Vogel.

Currently, the network has over 100,000 registered members and had over 9 million unique visits and over 55 million page views in 2009, with that set to increase rapidly over the next 3 fiscal quarters. This will provide employment opportunities in site management, development, and sales as they expand into 2011.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Congrates, I think...........

Any way Thank you Chris for all you effort into this site. IMHO it is the best.
I hope you reap lots of benifits. Hard work and inovation still pay off in the good ole USA.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Congratulations Nodak, I am not from Nodak but your website is the foremost leader in waterfowl info. I thank you all for the hard work and the oppurtunity to learn from the best.

:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So what does this mean?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Congradulations Chris. You have worked very hard for all sportsmen and the outdoors we enjoy.


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

Aw darn. Here I thought this might be the press release about a certain snow goose hunter that I have been waiting for. Congrats on the merger.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> So what does this mean?


For end users, the only important thing is that if you have a login here and a login on fishingbuddy or any TON site is that your email address is the same when we do the merge. I will be proactive in reminding people of this as we start the conversion in the month of May.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> So what does this mean?


For end users, the only important thing is that if you have a login here and a login on fishingbuddy or any TON site is that your email address is the same when we do the merge. I will be proactive in reminding people of this as we start the conversion in the month of May.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations Chris! Best of luck with the new ideas and the growth of the TON network.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm just hoping the format doesn't change. I don't like the format over on fishing buddy. And I'm an above and beyond forum user... I can see it being bad for guys who don't spend a lot of time on the forums.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > So what does this mean?
> ...


I still don't understand.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I'm just hoping the format doesn't change. I don't like the format over on fishing buddy. And I'm an above and beyond forum user... I can see it being bad for guys who don't spend a lot of time on the forums.


I'm working on a new layout that will be cleaner for both...taking my time with it though to ensure it's done right.

blhunter3 - I guess I don't know what you're trying to ask. PM me with your specific question.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey congrats with the merger. I still remember you discussing your idea for a website over a beer ten years ago. It has been fun watching a dream become a reality and I am excited to see the new format.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chris
Congrats on the partnership; I am confident both the site and the members interests will benefit from the merger.

TOP Priority - Classifieds !!! J/K


----------

